# 2005 F350 Not rated for Western Wideout??



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

We wanted to possibly put the Wideout or 8.6 MPV on an F350 with the 4800GVW front end. Dealer says NO. Not only that, as it turns out, the heaviest Western V we can mount is the 7.6 poly. I've seen lots of pics on this site of guys with wideouts on 250s or 2500s. Same with the 8.6 and 9.6 V's. What the Hell????????


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

stackmaster;846683 said:


> We wanted to possibly put the Wideout or 8.6 MPV on an F350 with the 4800GVW front end. Dealer says NO. Not only that, as it turns out, the heaviest Western V we can mount is the 7.6 poly. I've seen lots of pics on this site of guys with wideouts on 250s or 2500s. Same with the 8.6 and 9.6 V's. What the Hell????????


You can hang just about anything you want on an 05 F350, just swap in upgraded coils or airbags. Coils are $30 each from the Ford dealer, air bags are $77. Your dealers on crack, I've been running an 8511lp (1100lbs, much heavier than a wideout or MVP) on my 05 for 4 years, never an issue.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

wizardsr;846687 said:


> You can hang just about anything you want on an 05 F350, just swap in upgraded coils or airbags. Coils are $30 each from the Ford dealer, air bags are $77. Your dealers on crack, I've been running an 8511lp (1100lbs, much heavier than a wideout or MVP) on my 05 for 4 years, never an issue.


Gonna ask my dealer if there is anything I can do with regards to coils or airbags that would enable them to intall a Wideout or 8.6 Mvp. Which front end do have in your truck Wizard??


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Just get some heavier coils.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Got an 8 6 on a 05 350 too. There's no reason you cant. Buy the plow and install it yourself.- Not too hard on the newer trucks.


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

the truck will handle it. its just the liability issue of the dealer and then something happens. Mine told me i couldn't put one on so i just went to the next dealer and no problem.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Landscapes8988;846826 said:


> the truck will handle it. its just the liability issue of the dealer and then something happens. Mine told me i couldn't put one on so i just went to the next dealer and no problem.


Unfortunately, I don't think there is another dealer near me. I guess I may have to install myself or get a different truck.:crying:


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

just install yourself then. should be cheaper anyways! I've had superdutys a long time and never ever had any problems!


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Landscapes8988;846838 said:


> just install yourself then. should be cheaper anyways! I've had superdutys a long time and never ever had any problems!


I dont really mind installing myself but would be nice to have dealer backing. Also, is it possible that most other F350s have a heavier front end?? Mine is 4800 GVW


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

I have an 06 F250 and put an 8'6" MVP PLUS POLY on my truck. Added a set of TIMS and she handles it fine


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

stackmaster;846845 said:


> I dont really mind installing myself but would be nice to have dealer backing. Also, is it possible that most other F350s have a heavier front end?? Mine is 4800 GVW


They're all the same front axle unless you have 4.30 gears, then you get the super 60. The only difference between the trucks is the spring ratings. Plow prep package is heavier springs with the same axle. My truck had 4800lb coils when I bought it, I upgraded them to 6000lb coils and added air bags for good measure because I was putting such a heavy plow on it. The truck handles it fine, even without ballast, but it plows like a tank with 4k in the bed. wesport


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

wizardsr;846687 said:


> You can hang just about anything you want on an 05 F350, just swap in upgraded coils or airbags. Coils are $30 each from the Ford dealer, air bags are $77. Your dealers on crack, I've been running an 8511lp (1100lbs, much heavier than a wideout or MVP) on my 05 for 4 years, never an issue.


I'd like to know who your Ford dealer is. $30.00 per coil is way, way below true wholesale pricing.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

stackmaster;846845 said:


> I dont really mind installing myself but would be nice to have dealer backing. Also, is it possible that most other F350s have a heavier front end?? Mine is 4800 GVW


Yeah, ours has 5200 FGAWR, still pretty low. I think it gets up to 6000 FGAWR. The 6500 and 7000 springs are for the F-450's, but some guys put them in F-350's. The heavier the springs, the rougher the ride.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

JaimeG;847489 said:


> Yeah, ours has 5200 FGAWR, still pretty low. I think it gets up to 6000 FGAWR. The 6500 and 7000 springs are for the F-450's, but some guys put them in F-350's. The heavier the springs, the rougher the ride.


I believe they come standard with 4800, 5200, and 5600. not sure about after market stuff but if the springs are the only difference then maybe I can just get heavier springs and have the plow installed by the dealer.
I dont mind if the front end is stiff. It will be pretty much a dedicated truck. Plow on the front, spreader in the back.


----------



## jamartz (Jul 12, 2008)

I ran into this Friday with my Excursion, They come with 4300lb front springs, and I have installed ford X-code springs which are the plow package springs rated at 6000lb. and my Boss dealer still wouldn't install because of liability due to VIN and door sticker still showing 4300lb. So looks like I get to do it myself!


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

jamartz;847900 said:


> I ran into this Friday with my Excursion, They come with 4300lb front springs, and I have installed ford X-code springs which are the plow package springs rated at 6000lb. and my Boss dealer still wouldn't install because of liability due to VIN and door sticker still showing 4300lb. So looks like I get to do it myself!


Hmmm......thats interesting. Might just be what I'm going to run into. How big a job is it to swap out those springs??


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

jamartz;847900 said:


> I ran into this Friday with my Excursion, They come with 4300lb front springs, and I have installed ford X-code springs which are the plow package springs rated at 6000lb. and my Boss dealer still wouldn't install because of liability due to VIN and door sticker still showing 4300lb. So looks like I get to do it myself!


You're mixing apples and oranges here. X coded springs are for leaf springs in the front and they are only rated for 5200#. What stackmaster is looking for is coil springs for his '05 which happens to be the first year Ford switched from leaf to coil in the front end. He needs code "C" 6000#, "B" 6500#, or "A" 7000# coil springs if he'd like to step up the weight carrying ability on his truck.

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

stackmaster;847929 said:


> Hmmm......thats interesting. Might just be what I'm going to run into. How big a job is it to swap out those springs??


It would take 90 minutes to 2 hours if you've never done it before. From the time I rolled out the compressor hose until the time the tools were put away, and I washed up my hands, the whole job took me just under 90 minutes. It's an easy swap, but you could always run over to your local spring/suspension shop and have them do the swap for ya.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;848369 said:


> It would take 90 minutes to 2 hours if you've never done it before. From the time I rolled out the compressor hose until the time the tools were put away, and I washed up my hands, the whole job took me just under 90 minutes. It's an easy swap, but you could always run over to your local spring/suspension shop and have them do the swap for ya.


Beauty, that sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the advise ZamboniHDB


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ZamboniHDB;847472 said:


> I'd like to know who your Ford dealer is. $30.00 per coil is way, way below true wholesale pricing.


That was at our cost (wholesale account) from Superior Ford in Plymouth. It's been 4 years though, they may have gone up a little, but shouldn't have by too much.

As for the time to swap them, not long... As far as I can remember, there was just a shock bolt and a retainer clip holding the spring in, definitely easier with 2 guys, one to pry down on the axle while the other pulls the old one out and puts the new one in.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

wizardsr;848420 said:


> That was at our cost (wholesale account) from Superior Ford in Plymouth. It's been 4 years though, they may have gone up a little, but shouldn't have by too much.


I just checked quickly and I think they are about $80.00 per CDN


----------



## mishnick (Jan 7, 2011)

Installing an oversized plow on your truck is your choice! As far as the dealer is concerned the warranty on the plow & mount will not be affected. Just keep in mind that the recommendations are there for a reason. I have upgraded suspention system myself, the tuff part is getting the right replacement springs, not too hard and not too soft. I would suggest going to Standons in Calgary and tell them what you want to do. They are spring experts and will know what will work. Then just go to the dealer and tell them you accept responsibility for any problems with the vehicle, they will ask you to sign a waver probably but should do it. If they won't contact me and I will do it for you on the side.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JaimeG;847489 said:


> Yeah, ours has 5200 FGAWR, still pretty low. I think it gets up to 6000 FGAWR. The 6500 and 7000 springs are for the F-450's, but some guys put them in F-350's. The heavier the springs, the rougher the ride.


5200 FGAWR is the max for 250-350 trucks 99-04, even though the spring itself is an 6k rated spring. Max for the 05-10s is 6k FGAWR on a 250,350. Also depends on what engine you have. Diesels get a 6k rated front end with plow prep springs, although it is the exact same on the gas engines.

Technically, with the SPP pack, gas engines go from 5200 to 5600 depending on cab/bed config.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

stackmaster;846683 said:


> We wanted to possibly put the Wideout or 8.6 MPV on an F350 with the 4800GVW front end. Dealer says NO. Not only that, as it turns out, the heaviest Western V we can mount is the 7.6 poly. I've seen lots of pics on this site of guys with wideouts on 250s or 2500s. Same with the 8.6 and 9.6 V's. What the Hell????????


It all depends on the front coils that are installed in the truck from the factory, if its an 05 it could have anything from 4800# springs to 6000# springs depending on the packages installed. I had 5200# front springs in my F250 but I have the heavy diesel motor so the biggest plow it was rated for was a Fisher 7.5 HD. IMHO 4800# springs would not be enough for the wideout. I would upgrade to the 5600# springs. Ford Part # F81A-5310-AGD. I used Westerns quickmatch system and if you use those front coils the wideout will work.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1190425 said:


> This thread is over a year old.


LOL. :laughing:


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

yup, this is an old thread from last winter


----------



## mishnick (Jan 7, 2011)

This is in deed an old thread but a good issue. I made some inquirey about this issue and learned that, at least here in Canada, it is not so much a liability issue but a DOT (Department of transport) thing. I learned that when people get stopped by DOT for a roadside spot check (we have lots of them) they look at the sticker on the door frame for the factory rating of the front axel, then they put you one these portable scales and check that you are not overweight. If you are you get a stiff fine and have to leave the plow on the side of the road if you want to drive away. My supervisor says that they would be happy to put whatever plow on whatever vehicle you want if you beef up the suspension and then (this is the trick) get the vehicle dealership to provide a new sticker. Unfortunately the dealers simply won't do that. Therein lies the problem.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

While this thread is old the problem still exists and no doubt people are going to run into this so thanks for the update mishnick. Others will be looking for this info and will find it when they do a search.


----------

